# Help Identifying My Seiko Please?



## carphead (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I stubled across this forum earlier today. I'm after help please 

My Seiko belonged to my grandad who passed away at least twenty years. I've had the glass and strap replaced once but now the strap has broken again and I can't find anybody who can replace the strap for me with a similar.

Can anybody help me?



Numbers on the back are

937588

7546-5090 [45]

Thanks for your help. I really want to get this fixed as it's the only thing I have to remember him by and until a couple of months ago I wore it every single day.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

is the same as this one?


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

im just wondering if one of these straps is the correct one


----------



## carphead (Sep 9, 2008)

The top one of those straps looks right. I'll buy them and I can always sell the rest I guess.

The watch you put up isn't the same. The colour looks wrong and the day / date bit is the wrong colour.

Thanks ever so much for your efforts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Carphead

The watch has movement type 7546, the model number being 5090

The Seiko date calculator doesn't appear to be working nowdays, but from the serial number (937588) the watch was produced in year 9 (can't tell you the decade, but got to be either 1979 or 89) in the month of March (3).

Hopefully one of the guys will be able to confirm if its a 1979 or 89.

Stick it on a leather strap until you get the right one sourced.


----------



## carphead (Sep 9, 2008)

catflem said:


> Welcome to the forum Carphead
> 
> The watch has movement type 7546, the model number being 5090
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm Welcome Catflem,

I've purchased a Pulsar to tide me over until I can get this one repaired which as it happens has the LCD display broken on it but the Analogue display works fine.

Thanks for the info I would assume that it was 1979 as I've had it since at least early 1989. Thank you for the info.


----------



## carphead (Sep 9, 2008)

Small update. I ordered the 4 straps from ebay and they are on the way. I'll put up a FOC offer for the rest to the forum once I get them as I'll have no need for the other three.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

carphead said:


> Small update. I ordered the 4 straps from ebay and they are on the way. I'll put up a FOC offer for the rest to the forum once I get them as I'll have no need for the other three.


Good on ya :thumbsup:

Put my name into the hat for either of the top 2 bracelets.


----------

